
Algorithm for Interactive Indirect Illumination Using Voxel Cone Tracing - DanielRibeiro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAsg_xNzhcQ&feature=youtu.be&a
======
51Cards
Brilliant! My company had a short spell in the very early 90's where we
dabbled in 3D product visualization for clients with 3D Studio on DOS. At the
time we were writing add-ons and engineering tools for Autodesk products and
exploring other fields we could use our talents. While it never went that far
for us commercially I still love to follow how the 3D modeling world has
transformed since then. From 2-3 hour renders to 60 FPS today on MUCH more
complex models... demos like this still get me excited.

------
geon
Is there a paper on this?

~~~
IvoDankolov
Following the details link on youtube yields what wtracy found. Looking around
the site, I managed to dig this [0] up, which, judging by the filename, will
be used in their Siggraph talk. Unfortunately, it is still very brief and
doesn't expand much on the preview. Here's [1] the paper that it references,
which does give more detail about voxel rendering.

Though I haven't looked very much into the techniques in voxel rendering, it
seems animation, to this point, has been only a theoretical possibility and a
huge setback. That Crassin et al. can achieve a reasonable framerate on such
complex scenes struck me as a very big achievement. We'll probably have to
wait a few more months for more details, though.

[0] :
[http://artis.imag.fr/Publications/2011/CNSGE11a/GIVoxels_Sig...](http://artis.imag.fr/Publications/2011/CNSGE11a/GIVoxels_Siggraph_Talk.pdf)

[1] :
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.158...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.158.6390&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

~~~
wtracy
The information given is so utterly vague that I could be completely wrong,
but: As far as I can tell, all their geometry is still polygon based. (I saw a
few references to polygon counts in the video.) I believe that it is the
lighting that is volumetric.

~~~
pygy_
If I understand correctly, they use both in parallel: low resolution, animated
voxels for the light map, and high resolution, detailed rasterized polygons
for the final rendering pass.

